# My New Betta & Tank



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

I got a 3 gallon tank yesterday and got a beautiful betta named Ed. He is very happy, he loves his tank. I really like him. He is always flaring, lol. But he's really inspecting his new tank. It has a filter, hood, lighting, everything. I really didn't have the money for it but wanted a betta really bad, lol.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Very nice Betta and tank .


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Thanks, he's zooming around that tank like crazy now. He loves it.


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

beautiful


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Thanks! Ed really likes it in there now.


----------

